# Me smokin' a camacho triple maduro



## CigarKidUSAF (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice shot


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice shot matt. I just had one of these sticks the other day. It was pretty good but it left me spinning by the time I got done with it.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

How was the triple? I've been eying those for quite a while now.


----------



## CigarKidUSAF (Jul 11, 2011)

I love em! They have easily become one of my favorites. I smoke the 6x60 and get a light buzz, but never get that nauseous feeling afterwards. It has a great draw and thick, creamy white cloud of smoke. I highly recommend trying a 5 pack.


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

Inspired... I think Ill pick one of these up this weekend


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Camacho triple maddy's are TASTY.


----------



## Coheeba (Aug 6, 2011)

I have been looking at these, and they looked very tasty. Sounds like I need to pick up a Fiver of these!!!


----------



## CigarKidUSAF (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes, they are very tastey indeed! I'd recommend the 11/18 (6"/54) size. Let me know what you think of em


----------



## yaqui (Apr 11, 2011)

nice pic


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

great pic man, if that were me I'd be on the couch spinning from the nic kick, only had one it was great but kicked my ass, still have some in the humidor, I will have my revenge.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

great pic:dude:


----------

